# CCT in Linux (Ubuntu)



## blah (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anyone know how to launch CCT in Ubuntu? I click on the .jar file, and the splash screen with the cube monster thingy appears, then it just hangs there and I have to force quit CCT, happened about ten times already.

I don't have a problem launching JNet though, but I hate JNet.


----------



## shelley (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you have the latest version of Java? CCT requires Java 6 (or Java 1.6, or whatever it is).


----------



## blah (Aug 15, 2008)

Somehow, I just expected you to reply, Shelley  Yeah I guess I do, because I can run JNet, and when I right click CCT it gives me the option to "Open with Sun Java 6 Runtime", so I'm pretty sure I have it. It's just that when I click on it, the splash screen appears, then it hangs there and I have to Force Quit it


----------



## mrCage (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi 

You may try to run it in Vine or other windows "virtual machine".

While you are at it, make a normal bootable winxpsp3 partition

- Per


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 15, 2008)

Vine? You mean Wine?

Try Wine. It hasn't failed me yet. But I don't use Ubuntu as my main, so no promises.


----------



## brunson (Aug 15, 2008)

Try running "java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar" from the command line while in the same directory as the jar file. Any ensuing error messages will probably be helpful.


----------



## fw (Aug 15, 2008)

Make sure you have the correct java version, like shelley said. It is possible, that you have the correct one installed, but the system runs it with another version (you can have two different ones installed). Try like brunson said, if it fails, post the output of "java -version".

Running a java (!!) program under linux by using wine is pretty stupid...


----------



## blah (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh thanks brunson, the Terminal thingy worked  But I don't understand, isn't typing that the exact same thing as double-clicking on the CALCubeTimer.jar icon? It still hangs at the splash screen when I double-click, but launches fine when I do the Terminal thingy. And this also means CCT shuts down too if I happen to accidentally close Terminal for some unknown reason.

Edit: I discovered something even more ridiculous. If I just type

```
java -jar <entire directory>/CALCubeTimer.jar
```
 it hangs too. But if I type

```
cd <entire directory>
java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar
```
 it runs fine. What on earth is going on?!


----------



## fw (Aug 16, 2008)

I guess if you double click, it runs another java version... do "java -version".. try creating a shortcut or shellscript which explicitly calls that version.. I think the parameter for "-jar" has to be the name of the class in the jar package which contains the main method.. but I am not sure..


----------



## jfly (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I was wondering if you still experience the same problem with trying to invoke CCT from outside of its directory. This is a problem I'm pretty sure we fixed in between v 0.2 and 0.9, but I never really tested it. Confirmation that's it's working (or isn't) would be great.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone know how to use 0.9.5 on Ubuntu 9.10? It extracts just fine, but when I click on the .jar file, I don't know what to do. I tried the terminal, and it just says

```
java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar
Unable to access jarfile CALCubeTimer.jar
```
I just started using Ubuntu about 2 days ago, so I barely know what I'm doing.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 1, 2010)

you need to navigate to the directory that CALCubeTimer.jar is saved in. 

try "cd" and "ls"


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 1, 2010)

```
[email protected]:~/Dropbox/cct-0.9.5$ java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar 
Attempting to load 2phase.Slice_URFtoDLF_Parity_Prun
java.io.FileNotFoundException: 2phase.Slice_URFtoDLF_Parity_Prun (No such file or directory)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:66)
	at org.kociemba.twophase.CoordCube.loadTable(CoordCube.java:100)
	at org.kociemba.twophase.CoordCube.<clinit>(CoordCube.java:314)
	at org.kociemba.twophase.Search.solution(Search.java:159)
	at scramblePlugins.CubeScramble.setAttributes(CubeScramble.java:104)
	at scramblePlugins.CubeScramble.<init>(CubeScramble.java:63)
	at scramblePlugins.CubeScramble.<init>(CubeScramble.java:56)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:27)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:513)
	at net.gnehzr.cct.scrambles.ScramblePlugin$2.call(ScramblePlugin.java:441)
	at net.gnehzr.cct.scrambles.ScramblePlugin$2.call(ScramblePlugin.java:1)
	at net.gnehzr.cct.scrambles.TimeoutJob$ThreadJob.run(TimeoutJob.java:22)
```

That's what happens when I try and run 0.9.5. I guess that's why I'm still using 0.9.4.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> That's what happens when I try and run 0.9.5. I guess that's why I'm still using 0.9.4.



What version of Java do you have installed? I'm using Java 6 and can run 0.9.5 without a hitch.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I tried running CCT 0.95 on my system to track the problem down, but I had no problems. Only thing which might be helpful to you is the versions of Ubuntu/Java I'm running, which are: 

```
$ cat /etc/issue
Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS \n \l

$ uname -a
Linux geosl290 2.6.24-26-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 18:37:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux

$ java -version
java version "1.6.0_17"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_17-b04)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 14.3-b01, mixed mode, sharing)
```


----------



## spdqbr (Feb 4, 2010)

lilkdub503, looks like a permission problem. Give this a go:

```
chmod a+r CALCubeTimer.jar
java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar
```


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 4, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Does anyone know how to use 0.9.5 on Ubuntu 9.10? It extracts just fine, but when I click on the .jar file, I don't know what to do. I tried the terminal, and it just says
> 
> ```
> java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar
> ...



Transfer CCT stuff over to "Utilities" (If you're on a Mac) and then open the jar. file.


----------



## shelley (Feb 4, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to use 0.9.5 on *Ubuntu* 9.10?
> ...





thread title said:


> CCT in *Linux (Ubuntu)*



I think you may be missing something.


----------



## tim (Feb 4, 2010)

shelley said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...



Even if he is, Utilities is definitely the wrong place.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Feb 14, 2010)

blade740 said:


> you need to navigate to the directory that CALCubeTimer.jar is saved in.
> 
> try "cd" and "ls"


The unzipped file is simply the default, and sitting on my desktop. Is there anything I need to put ahead or behind the string?


----------



## solver (Feb 14, 2010)

An easier method is to right click on the .jar and u should see 'Open with "Sun Java 6 Runtime" and click on it and it would run. Easy.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi i'm on a mac (10.5.8) and can't get cct working either.
Here's a video explaining it.






If i should have made a new thread please tell me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2010)

you need java 1.6 to run CCT. your java version is 1.5.x


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm on Mac OS X Tiger, so there is no way in hell I'll be able to run CCT unless I build it myself (XCode works?). I'm stuck using JNet and qqTimer. They're both nice, but the format of CCT is so much better.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Feb 14, 2010)

OKAY. Thank you so much solver. YOU ARE A SAINT!





That was seriously all I needed to do. I feel like a total idiot, considering I would have done the same thing on Windows.


----------



## solver (Feb 15, 2010)

No problem, lilkdub503. The simplest answer is always the best.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 17, 2010)

New problem :fp

I upgraded to 10.04, but I got this message:


Ubuntu's crappy policy said:


> The file '/home/kenny/Desktop/CCT/cct-0.9.5/CALCubeTimer.jar' is not marked as executable. If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run. For more details, read about the executable bit.



Now what do I do? This is really pissing me off. I even tried the easy way, that didn't work. The hard way, didn't work. I even searched GOOGLE. I have Java 6, I can select it with a right click, still get this.


----------



## lala47 (Jun 17, 2010)

right click... properties, and change the permissions to allow "execute"


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 17, 2010)

lala47 said:


> right click... properties, and change the permissions to allow "execute"



Andddddddd, we have a winner. This time, I had never done that. I didn't know that was in that section. Well, that is no excuse for ignorance. Thank you lala47.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry for the bump in advance.

I recently switched to Ubuntu (version 9.04) and I installed CCT. It was working fine for a couple days now whenever I try to run it, it hangs at the splash screen and then it just goes away after ~20 seconds. When right-clicking on the .jar file it gives me the option to Open With "OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime" which was working before, but not now. I tried allowing it as an executable file, and I still get the same result even when just clicking on it. I tried downloading version 0.9.4 of CCT and the only thing that loads is the scramble view. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was never able to get CCT running with the OpenJDK JRE (On Lucid). Installing Sun's JRE did the trick, though.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

Did you try launching it from the terminal Ethan?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 18, 2010)

To be honest I'm a Linux noob and don't know how to do that.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> To be honest I'm a Linux noob and don't know how to do that.


Change the directory to wherever the CCT file is, then...

```
java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar
```


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you know how to navigate through the terminal? Go to applications, terminal. I'm not sure if you'll need super user access to run the file, but you might need it to make sure you can make it executable (but you said you already did that).

You can navigate through the terminal using cd and ls. To list all directories (and files) type in ls, hit enter. To go into one of those directories, type cd "home" or whatever directory you want to go into. Typing cd .. will take you up one level. Once you find the appropriate directory (it'll usually be in the home directory), and you see the .jar file type:

java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar

In the case it does not work, it will have error messages. Paste those error messages here. You do have the absolute latest version of Java installed, right?


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zx7UE70Ehs


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 18, 2010)

Got it working with Sun's JRE. Thanks guys.


----------

